

Tell HN: Bump for Android seems to read GPS constantly in standby mode - yesbabyyes

Today I saw something strange on my HTC Desire: Every time I resumed from standby, the GPS indicator was on. I haven't seen this before, so I figured it was a new app or an update. I went through the apps I had most recently updated, uninstalled each one and checked if the GPS indicator would disappear. After uninstalling Bump, it no longer used the GPS.<p>The Bump page on Android Market has several reviews stating the same thing:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.bumptech.bumpga&#38;hl=en<p>After the recent iPhone "locationgate", I thought it would be of some interest.
======
edw
Is this the result of nefarious evil-doers or simple technical incompetence?
Hard to say for sure. Recent versions of the OKCupid app for the iPhone—yes,
_sigh_ , I am a single iPhone user—ask to enable location services, and if you
accept, the app will keep keep the GPS active seemingly indefinitely. The
OKCupid folks seem to be a curious group, and for all I know, they're draining
iPhone users' batteries to do research for a blog post that is sure to have a
lot of infographics.

------
david_lieb
This is Dave from Bump. This was a bug that has now been fixed in version
2.0.1.

